# How to stay warm when the temperature drops



## MissThing (Nov 12, 2015)

This morning it's chilly in Mexico City. I would be getting heat by law in my former apartment on the east coast of the U.S. 

Survived last winter here by wearing a hat scarf and jacket indoors and am wondering what others do when the temperature starts to hover around 57 F/14 C as it is right now.

I boil pots of water sometimes which does generate a fair amount of heat.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

They go to the beach.........


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MissThing said:


> This morning it's chilly in Mexico City. I would be getting heat by law in my former apartment on the east coast of the U.S.
> 
> Survived last winter here by wearing a hat scarf and jacket indoors and am wondering what others do when the temperature starts to hover around 57 F/14 C as it is right now.
> 
> I boil pots of water sometimes which does generate a fair amount of heat.


When it gets really chilly, I turn on my little space heater.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

MissThing said:


> This morning it's chilly in Mexico City. I would be getting heat by law in my former apartment on the east coast of the U.S.
> Survived last winter here by wearing a hat scarf and jacket indoors and am wondering what others do when the temperature starts to hover around 57 F/14 C as it is right now.
> I boil pots of water sometimes which does generate a fair amount of heat.


Some salient differences at work on this problem: first, you're in Mexico and whatever renter protection you're used to in New York isn't happening. The other thing is that winter in Mexico City can get a bit nippy, but unlike any New York February you may have suffered through. Weather in CDMX is rather pleasant year round but the smog isn't. Here on the coastal lowlands, there's no problem keeping warm, especially in the sauna-like Summer months, sweating unless there's a nice breeze off the ocean. 14 C for a few days would be heavenly right now. Perhaps we should trade.


----------



## MissThing (Nov 12, 2015)

Before my post invites a series of snarky lectures, sigh, which unfortunately seems to be inevitable when I post here, I don't expect any "renter's protections." I like my landlady and am happy.

Anyone who was here in Mexico City last winter knows it was pretty brutal without heat, so am looking for advice for how to handle cold waves. That's it.

Thanks Isla Verde for your post. Am looking forward to other responses offered in the simplest spirit of sharing.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I bought a small space heater when I spent the winter on Lake Chapala. Not as cold as CDMX but I had just moved up from the beach


----------



## MissThing (Nov 12, 2015)

My electricity is included in my rent next so am not sure how using a space heater would affect this simple renting arrangement since I know from past experience that they cause electric bills to soar.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

MissThing said:


> My electricity is included in my rent next so am not sure how using a space heater would affect this simple renting arrangement since I know from past experience that they cause electric bills to soar.


You might destroy your relationship with your landlord if you used electricity for heat; especially without warning or permission. If that is your only option, I suggest that you ask first and offer to pay the increased electric bill.
If you pay for your own gas, I would suggest that you use a gas heater. They are more economical to operate anyway, and can be connected to the house system, if convenient, or used with their own portable tank. They work just fine and the radiant types are very efficient at directing radiant heat where it is needed most. Of course, a portable unit can be moved from one room to another with ease. Your use of water is smart, as it increases humidity and makes the room feel warmer.

Hope that helps....


----------



## MissThing (Nov 12, 2015)

Yes, RV. This definitely helps. I wont' buy a space heater without talking to my landlady first!!

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

MissThing said:


> Before my post invites a series of snarky lectures, sigh, which unfortunately seems to be inevitable when I post here, I don't expect any "renter's protections." I like my landlady and am happy.
> 
> Anyone who was here in Mexico City last winter knows it was pretty brutal without heat, so am looking for advice for how to handle cold waves. That's it.
> 
> Thanks Isla Verde for your post. Am looking forward to other responses offered in the simplest spirit of sharing.


Buy a portable 99% burn propane heater with a barbecue sized tank. Ours last about 2 months per tank when it is very cold but last year it wasn´t cold here at night and we used it maybe for 1 week, We bought it from the distributor 2 years ago for $1500 pesos and the tank for $500 pesos and it costs about $85 pesos to fill.


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

We live in Chapala, what we do if it gets a little bit chilly is sit in a sunny spot on the mirador or our veranda. If you have a good balcon, I would be sitting out there. We also purchased a gas heated space heater that we got at Home Depot. The gas canister is the same kind you use for a gas grill and it sits right in the back of the heater, two tanks generally last us all winter. It is small enough where you can roll it around to different rooms if you like. I know, our weather in Chapala is a little warmer than DF, it is feeling wonderful here, so much more refreshing than that hot dry heat we had up until a week and a half ago. Gracias a Tlaloc that the rainy season is upon us!


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

AlanMexicali said:


> Buy a portable 99% burn propane heater with a barbecue sized tank. Ours last about 2 months per tank when it is very cold but last year it wasn´t cold here at night and we used it maybe for 1 week, We bought it from the distributor 2 years ago for $1500 pesos and the tank for $500 pesos and it costs about $85 pesos to fill.


Alan, you beat me to it.

Home Depot usually has them.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I do agree with the strong recommendations to use gas, as it is the only economical solution. In Mexico, electric appliances are to be avoided, as they can quickly push you into the dreaded DAC consumption rate and make your electric bill, or that of a landlord more than quadruple, with a year long wait with reduced usage to even hope to get it back down again. That is why water heaters, stoves and clothes dryers are gas; not electric, in the vast majority of homes. You may even want to avoid using things like toaster ovens or crock-pots if you are at the top of the intermediate billing range with CFE.


----------



## MissThing (Nov 12, 2015)

I live in a one room studio apartment with a one burner electric stove and a tiny bathroom in a house subdivided into separate apartments that all get hot water and electricity from the same source. I have no idea where valves and nozzles are to hook up a gas heater.


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

Go to home depot in df and look for the smallish looking propane heaters that have wheels where you can push it around. They should also have a place in the back where you place the gas canister. The canister is the same one you will see on a gas bbq grill. They are small and not terribly heavy. If you buy this kind of stove, you won't need to hook it up to anything, the gas rides in the back inside the canister. They put out a lot of heat, it will easily heat up the entire room and beyond.


----------



## MissThing (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks all who gave me advice. I depend on this forum for tips like this!! Thanks again.


----------

